

Stanford's Cryptography Class is Excellent - aiscott
https://www.coursera.org/crypto/class

======
alecco
The Cloudera courses I tried were very disappointing. Barely skimming the very
basics of the subjects.

~~~
aiscott
This is a Stanford course. Coursera is merely the platform.

~~~
david_shaw
CourseRA has one class from the University of Michigan and two from UC
Berkeley -- the rest are Stanford.

These are all reputable universities, so I think the complaint might stand?
I'm enrolled in the crypto and algo courses and haven't had an issue yet.

Source: <https://www.coursera.org/landing/hub.php>

~~~
alecco
Oops, Coursera.

------
aiscott
The first week's lectures are up, and are nicely broken up into < 20 minute
pieces.

